# Pre-War Schwinn Ladies Bike ID Help



## stapuftman1970 (Apr 2, 2012)

I recently acquired this pre-war, ACE Arnold Schwinn women's bike and I have searched all over it for a serial number and found none. I am not able to disassemble the crank to check for a date stamp there, so I need some help identifying the year and the model of the bike if possible. I am wanting to sell it and I'd like to get as much info as possible on it before I do. I do know it has a New Departure Model D coaster brake rear hub, but that's about it. It also has the feather style clamp on chain guard that was introduced in 1938, so I assume it's a '38 to '41 but again, I'm not sure. If anyone can tell me for sure, I'd appreciate it. I'd also like to get an idea of it's value. I know it's rough and it's a women's bike, but it is a pre-war Schwinn and it does have quite a bit of it's original paint intact. Please help a newbie out if you can. Thanks!


----------



## stapuftman1970 (Apr 8, 2012)

*I think I got it!*

I was asking for advice on the schwinnbikeforum as well as here, and several of the members there seemed to agree that this is likely a 1939 Hollywood and is missing it's hanging tank. On one hand, I'm glad to have it identified but on the other hand, I'm sad the tank is missing. I'd love to see this beauty all shiny and restored, but I don't have the money or the means to do a restoration on it. I guess it's time to post it in the classifieds. Anyone care to give me some idea of what it's worth as-is? I'd appreciate some guidance here. Thanks.


----------

